# Crypt Usteriana



## ddavila06

hi, i originally got this awesome plant from Aaron Talbot, Thank again Aaron!!! i have to say is the koolest, easiest crypt i have. why? simple! is gorgeous and it "often" flowers underwater and occasionally the spathe makes it out of the standard 75. just wanted to share these shots with everyone


----------



## deftones2015

Nice, once it establishes in my emmersed set up I may have to put a runner or 2 into my 75


----------



## ferchu22

Very nice plant, I have some emersed too, I'll put one in my aquarium to see how it goes.
Congrats!


----------



## ddavila06

deftones2015 said:


> Nice, once it establishes in my emmersed set up I may have to put a runner or 2 into my 75


maybe you should put one in the emersed and the other one i am sending submersed:-\"

Gracias Ferchu!!


----------



## looking4roselines

For the spath to reach the surface of a standard 75G, this must be a freakin' huge crypt. 

The bullated leave is an awsome feature. I just planted a few runners into my submersed tank after seeing this.


----------



## deftones2015

:whoo: SWEET!


----------



## ddavila06

looking4roselines said:


> For the spath to reach the surface of a standard 75G, this must be a freakin' huge crypt.
> 
> The bullated leave is an awsome feature. I just planted a few runners into my submersed tank after seeing this.


yeah is big  and reproduces rather fast for me[smilie=s: defenitly in the favorite list :wave:


----------



## ddavila06

just wondering, how are the usterianas that people have bought from me. also, my crypt stopped flowering! lol, spring is over...


----------



## 954baby

Yea  haven't had a spaeth in a few weeks.


----------



## ddavila06

ddavila06 said:


> just wondering, how are the usterianas that people have bought from me. also, my crypt stopped flowering! lol, spring is over...


its been 5 months since my last flowers!!!:twitch: i moved the plant's location in the tank from the side to the middle (size thing..did not belon in the side of the tank) and i got to say, it didn't like it!!! now im happy to announce that a flower opened last week and one more is on its way now. hopefully it will toss out new runners soon also!


----------



## Khamul1of9

sweet, love that inflorescence.


----------



## rjfurbank

Awesome plant and spathe! Motivated me to move a runner of mine from emersed to my 90g. . .


----------



## ddavila06

rjfurbank said:


> Awesome plant and spathe! Motivated me to move a runner of mine from emersed to my 90g. . .


great! how has it done for you since?

i have a question about these plants, since i re did my tank a while back they have stopped growing as nicely as they used to. the leaves always come out pale and look as if they got torn or something.. my set up hasnt changed. it still flowers (well, a few months back actually)and the leaves come out pretty often but look bad...
substrate is the same, flora max mixed with eco complete, i redid the tank and added clay at the bottom. pumping CO2. minimal dosing as always..
comments, experience welcome!


----------



## ddavila06

well...noone?
i added a few root tabs to see if it helps..will update if anything changes


----------



## ddavila06

well, finally the plants started growing some! it has not flowered in a while but i wouldnt be surpriced to see some soon  root tabs, the clay at the bottom of the tank probably made it come back to life!
just a quick shot to share


----------

